# Hehehe...Do Not Challenge Me Ye Mortals!



## Jash (Jul 31, 2011)

So I'll admit, I'm a lumens junkie. I don't care about tint, beam quality and that stuff all the time. Sometimes I just want lotsa lumens. Now I don't own any of the big hitters, but to the mere mortals out there in the dark most of my lights are insanely bright.

A little story of what happened tonight. I took the dog for a walk as I do 4-5 times a week. My route takes me through dark parkland, semi-lit streets and back into dark parkland. It's a fairly safe area and in the 14 years I've been walking these streets I've never had a problem or felt unsafe.

Anyway, I was walking tonight and decided to take my Mac's Customs modified maglite, the SST-50 drop-in. As I was walking I came upon a stretch of poorly lit road walking with my light off but set to high mode. Another walker on the opposite side of the road was walking with a flashlight that was throwy, but only made what looked like about 30-50 lumens. 

As I got within about 40 metres of this guy he shone his light at me and kept in on me which I thought was a bit rude as I'm just a guy walking his dog, so what to do? Well I lifted my modded maglite upon my shoulder, pointed it straight at him and hit the fire button at about 30 metres. 

Lit him up like daylight and he nearly fell over. I gave him about a two second blast, switched it off and kept walking. I heard the faint sound of swearing but really, I don't care. 

These mere mortals, will they ever learn...


----------



## samgab (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool story bro... 

Bet he didn't know what hit him!


----------



## AaronG (Jul 31, 2011)

That must have been quite the lesson in manners :devil:

P.s. On a more serious note we should make sure to remember not to bother others with OUR flashlights when we're out and about. Otherwise we might get lit of with some sort of HID as punishment


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 31, 2011)

LMFAO!!! Good one! Mortals...pffshhh....


----------



## EASTWOOD (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe he was trying to show off his light because someone told him it was bright. Surprise!


----------



## gearhead1972 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol yeah same situation here a few weeks ago. I walk my dog every night around 10 or 11. I have a side road across from my driveway, I go down that then turn the corner onto the next street that is always pitch black. This guy walking his mastiff shines his little Eveready 20 lumen led in my face, I count to 3 ..1..2...3... Maglite 3d modded to a Terralux TLE-300M-EX with a 5 1/2D NiMH battery pack on high in his face, 700 lumens of sun, LOL even the dog turned away. He cursed and said sorry man. lol I just smiled.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 31, 2011)

2 sides to this one IMHO... first yes it generally is rude and offensive to light someone continually at night like that. So he was clearly guilty of that. The flip side of it though is that there are a LOT of STUPID & IRRESPONSIBLE dog owners. They dont discipline/teach their dogs proper behavior in public and around others. They dont keep them on a leash, and they DEFINITELY do not clean up after them (THE most annoying thing IMHO). In fairness to the 50 lumen guy, he could have just wanted to keep an eye out for his own protection from a poorly disciplined canine.

I do a nightly jog-walk, and when I encounter dogs I dont take any chances. You never know when a poorly disciplined one is going to turn aggressive on a whim, so they get my lumen treatment. Its better to identify a threat at 50 meters out and avoid conflict.


----------



## Quiksilver (Jul 31, 2011)

I walk at night quite a bit.

I never use my EDC lights (Preon 2, HDS Rotary) unless necessary for the task, and I enjoy moonlight.

If a dog walker is coming by me on the sidewalk I generally give a small burst of 15 lumens or so to let them know to walk the dog onto the grass. Never shone it in the face, usually just at the ground.

Two nights ago I was walking on the sidewalk in the direction of traffic on a dimly lit road. An oncoming car put his high beams on right in my face, and kept them on. I brought my little HDS up and dished some photons right back at him. To his credit, he got the message and flipped the beams off.

Another night, same kind of thing except a little different. 

Car pulls up beside me around 11pm. It was a police car and the street was moderately lit. They pulled up beside and shone a decently bright light straight in my eyes. That ticked me off a little so as per usual I bounced about 100 lumens back at him. He got the message and he flipped the light off, then asked me to stop and they got out and proceeded to do their duty and enforce some of the more draconian laws in our region, based on reasonable suspicion. I respectfully grilled them on the exact laws they stopped/searched me under as well. They were courteous--after the initial rude introduction--and it ended with a handshake and him inquiring about my light.

--

There are other small stories like those, however what I'm trying to convey is that I don't use my lights unless necessary or in response to rude behavior.


----------



## netprince (Jul 31, 2011)

Just my humble opinion, but I believe police have the right to shine a light in my face if I'm walking at night. I would just smile and wave. They were likely just checking for a suspicious situation. All good in my book.


----------



## Stress_Test (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't go pointing anything at the police if they stopped me. If they've stopped you and are lighting you up, they're already suspicious. If you raise your arm at them with your light in your hand, they may think it's a weapon; plenty of cases out there where people have been shot because they were holding something in their hand (cell phone, cordless drill, etc) that the cops thought was a weapon, especially at night. Just stand still, be polite, and keep your hands visible.


----------



## endianz (Jul 31, 2011)

nice story broseph.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 31, 2011)

On a night a few months ago, I heard a helicopter flying low around our neighborhood, so I stepped out of the sliding glass window to my backyard to see what was going on - turns out it was a police helicopter, and he was maybe 30 feet high and 50 yards away, when he hit me squarely with his HID searchlight. Rather than make some sort of sudden movement, I just glanced around the yard without looking at the chopper to let him know I was being aware of my space and could potentially help him find what he was searching for. The light moved away and the chopper carried on searching elsewhere. I went back inside and waited for my vision to return. 

Protip: When police shine a light at you, don't reach for your belt line to pull out a black metal object and point it at them..


----------



## gtjonathan (Jul 31, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> On a night a few months ago, I heard a helicopter flying low around our neighborhood, so I stepped out of the sliding glass window to my backyard to see what was going on - turns out it was a police helicopter, and he was maybe 30 feet high and 50 yards away, when he hit me squarely with his HID searchlight. Rather than make some sort of sudden movement, I just glanced around the yard without looking at the chopper to let him know I was being aware of my space and could potentially help him find what he was searching for. The light moved away and the chopper carried on searching elsewhere. I went back inside and waited for my vision to return.
> 
> Protip: When police shine a light at you, don't reach for your belt line to pull out a black metal object and point it at them..


 
30 feet?? thats crazy


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 31, 2011)

EASTWOOD said:


> Maybe he was trying to show off his light because someone told him it was bright. Surprise!


 
LMAO! My light is brighter than yours...oh wait Ouch my eyes!


----------



## samgab (Jul 31, 2011)

Our local police chopper used to use a searchlight, but now they have really good thermographic infrared video camera, so they never use the searchlight at night. They fly overhead a lot, but never light stuff up. It's usually either a person or a pursued car they're looking for; and either a person who is/has been running or a car that has been thrashed recently glow like a christmas tree with the infrared camera... Long story short we never see their searchlight on as they fly around searching for stuff at night these days.


----------



## enomosiki (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to agree that shining your light at a cop in middle of the night is not a good idea. They might be looking around for persons of interest, and most of the time they get really ambiguous descriptions on people that they have to look out for. Male, 5'8", dark hair, fair skin, medium build is not a lot to work with, and the small distinguishing features can be easily missed without ample lighting, so don't be surprised when a cop shines a light at your face at night, even with streetlights.

On a lighter note, several of my friends were hanging out as a group a few nights ago. Most of them had the flashlights that I had gifted with them. As I walked toward them, they all shines their lights at me from about 50 meters away, as they all knew about how much of a light freak I am. Most were A3 EOS with some PD30's thrown in. I whipped out my Scorpion V2, cranked it on turbo and then unleashed the beast. Needless to say, they were all complaining about giant green blotches for the next 10 minutes.


----------



## richpalm (Jul 31, 2011)

I figure if the cops ever stop me when doing night walks that lights would be a conversation starter. 

Rich


----------



## Quiksilver (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry, a simple "Hi what's up?" would have sufficed instead of shining a bright light in my face on an already lit street (intersection).

Doesn't matter who it is--copper or thug-- I find it extremely offensive, especially since he is a public servant and I was minding my own business on a sidewalk. Wasn't like I was peering through bushes into somebodies window or vandalizing. 

I would not reach for my belt, I had it in my hand at the time.

One thing I failed to mention was that I ended up selling him a Fenix LD20 later in the week.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 1, 2011)

richpalm said:


> I figure if the cops ever stop me when doing night walks that lights would be a conversation starter.
> 
> Rich



If it annoys him as much as it did when I flashed my brights at one with his brights on, it's not going to be a conversation you'll enjoy.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 1, 2011)

Jash said:


> So I'll admit, I'm a lumens junkie. I don't care about tint, beam quality and that stuff all the time. Sometimes I just want lotsa lumens. Now I don't own any of the big hitters, but to the mere mortals out there in the dark most of my lights are insanely bright.
> 
> A little story of what happened tonight. I took the dog for a walk as I do 4-5 times a week. My route takes me through dark parkland, semi-lit streets and back into dark parkland. It's a fairly safe area and in the 14 years I've been walking these streets I've never had a problem or felt unsafe.
> 
> ...



PWND!

You pwnd him.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 1, 2011)

Quiksilver said:


> One thing I failed to mention was that I ended up selling him a Fenix LD20 later in the week.



:laughing:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Aug 1, 2011)

This sounds like that confrontation for which all of us here are waiting.

I can't wait to have this happen to me.

obi


----------



## mattevt (Aug 1, 2011)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> This sounds like that confrontation for which all of us here are waiting.
> 
> I can't wait to have this happen to me.
> 
> obi



I guess that's somewhat true. I'd never go out looking for a reason to shine a light in someone's eyes, but if a similar situation arose I could see myself having a hard time resisting.


----------



## gearhead1972 (Aug 1, 2011)

mattevt said:


> I guess that's somewhat true. I'd never go out looking for a reason to shine a light in someone's eyes, but if a similar situation arose I could see myself having a hard time resisting.


Yes, I am very considerate with my lights, if there is someone around when I am on my walks, whatever light I have on me is on low and pointing at the ground. In my incident, the person was shining his little pea shooter right in my eyes for more then 5 seconds so......you wanna play with the bull, you're gonna get the horns.


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2011)

i think most bring their bright(est) light, even though they know they are only going to use the lowest mode, wishing for this little occasion to happen:naughty::naughty:


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 2, 2011)

What if they have another light brighter than yours, how would you feel?


----------



## aimxplode (Aug 2, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> What if they have another light brighter than yours, how would you feel?


 
Feels like I need to buy another light


----------



## samgab (Aug 2, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> What if they have another light brighter than yours, how would you feel?


 
I would be extremely impressed! :bow:


----------



## Cataract (Aug 2, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> What if they have another light brighter than yours, how would you feel?



Wel.... the only time something like that happened to me was while I was headed to the local field for testing. I had my E0 in my hand and was walking with the light off on a stretch that is just behind some backyards -wouldn't want to scare people for nothing- and then I heard loud stomps coming straight for me and FAST! I didn't have time to reach for my belt, so I lit my whopping 5 floody lumens while letting a muffled yelp out and this jogger lit me with a ~20 lumen incan. All I could think was "Damn! missed a good opportunity!" Now that I think back, my TK11 might have made him fall and hurt himself...


----------



## purelite (Aug 2, 2011)

Uhm, Something doesnt seem right with the police flashlight story. And not that i dont think it happened either. what bugs me is 

1)Exactly what was their quoted reason for searching you. I can understand pulling over and getting out and talking with you and even asking for ID though you dont need it when out walking because maybe they were searching for some individual. Just asking your name and where you live and observing your stae of being at that moment is something a good cop should be able to do . 

2)If pulling a flashlight out of your pocket gets you shot and killed by a cop while you are walking down a street then we have a serious problem on our hands and cops who are gonna be out of work and maybe in jail themselves for manslaughter. If this is the world we live in now and this is the norm then we have a serious problem here folks. do we live in a war zone in America now? I understand cops are on the edge while on duty and you never know but you can say that for the average citizen as well on most days. Still they took the job knowing and were supposedly trained not to yank their 9mm out everytime someone goes for a stick of gum in their pocket and start blasting away .


was it the best idea to do it? probably not . sounds like they busted your balls for being a bit punkish but i believe they crossed a line there. actions like this by law enforcement really disturb me


----------



## Quiksilver (Aug 3, 2011)

purelite said:


> Uhm, Something doesnt seem right with the police flashlight story. And not that i dont think it happened either. what bugs me is
> 
> *Context of the situation: Average neighborhood, not dangerous place, not upscale. Cycling from my house up to the university at night to study until morning. Roads empty, I was alone and wearing a backpack, cycling on the sidewalk at an intersection. *
> 
> ...


 
In bold.


----------



## daimleramg (Aug 3, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> What if they have another light brighter than yours, how would you feel?


 


I would ask him whats your handle on CPF....lol


----------



## mattevt (Aug 3, 2011)

daimleramg said:


> I would ask him whats your handle on CPF....lol



Lol, yup.  I'm far from being a seasoned flashaholic, but not one person I know has a flashlight brighter (or any number of other "er" adjectives) than one of mine. If someone had a brighter light than me I'd automatically assume they gleaned information for there purchase from this forum.


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 3, 2011)

mattevt said:


> Lol, yup.  I'm far from being a seasoned flashaholic, but not one person I know has a flashlight brighter (or any number of other "er" adjectives) than one of mine. If someone had a brighter light than me I'd automatically assume they gleaned information for there purchase from this forum.


 
Yeah but currently my brightest light is only 600 lumens (approximately) and my cousins wife(a regular mountain hiker) told me that his friend will be buying a flashlight with 1000 lumen output in europe and probably they will be getting one too.
Now I felt threatened and wanted to get or mod a brighter light but currently im out of funds.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 3, 2011)

Quiksilver said:


> ...is not a good way to introduce yourself to your employer.



Not a really nice attitude considering they would also pay taxes... are they therefore self employed?



Quiksilver said:


> ...hiding behind the subjective "reasonable suspicion" law.


 
"Reasonable suspicion" is what is used for them to exercise a power, such as searching you.
It can be, time, place, situation among other things.
Perhaps there had been a number of recent Break and Enters in the neighbouring streets, committed by a young male without any tats or a mohawk... who knows what intel they have.

You were inadvertently suggesting they should base their reasonable suspicion on stereotypes and discrimination...

Hopefully you don't get a light shined in your face again in the future! By anyone!


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 4, 2011)

netprince said:


> Just my humble opinion, but I believe police have the right to shine a light in my face if I'm walking at night. I would just smile and wave. They were likely just checking for a suspicious situation. All good in my book.


 
Yep I agree with that. However I was in a situation once in an RV where someone was shining a light in the front window and while I figured it might be police I didn't know for sure so I briefly lit them up with one of my brighter lights just long enough to see who it was. I was parked in an area I was told was okay by some locals but apparently I wasn't quite far enough up that street to be okay. Oddly there was another RV right behind me and apparently he had permission to park there but they just courteously asked me to move and suggested where it was okay. Anyway I wouldn't ever get challenging with a LEO but you certainly have the right to be able to see who's lighting you up so you know you are safe.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting thread here.

Thank you, all, for your contributions and comments.


BTW . . . .


to Matrixshaman -- 

Congratulations on yer' 4000th Post !


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think this would have ever happened had you not started this thread!
:whoopin:


But this week, when this D.B. walks his dog at night in a lot across the street, he turns around to light me up with his bright blue light every time I open the door to leave. Funny how he's out there just when it's time for me to leave for work too.

I was NOT prepared for freaking flashlight _showdowns_. And now even if I figured out what it would take, it'd be too late. Like coming back to someone with a retort for a conversation you had the day before, but worse because i would have spent money. 

<now which one of you freaks is it>

:scowl:


----------



## 9Major (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow! I had one of these, but it was about 10 years ago.

A gear hound, but not a lumen head; I had a Surefire Z series rechargeable tactical light for my Jeep and a boy in Cub Scouts.

On one of the car camping trips, all the grown-ups are sitting around enjoying the evening and all the kids are running around. Each one armed with a mini-maglight. I had taught my boy, don't shine lights in peoples faces. When you want to talk to them, point it at their feet and work up to no higher than belt level so you can their face.

All the other kids would sweep the crowd or point it straight at your head when you said something, even when you said "Don't point your light in people's faces!"

If a mini-mag swung my way - a shot of the SureFire gave them 20 mins of readjusting to the darkness to think it over!

God, I wish I'd had even my XM-L back then... :devil:

9Major


----------



## amraspalantir (Oct 5, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> Yeah but currently my brightest light is only 600 lumens (approximately) and my cousins wife(a regular mountain hiker) told me that his friend will be buying a flashlight with 1000 lumen output in europe and probably they will be getting one too.
> Now I felt threatened and wanted to get or mod a brighter light but currently im out of funds.



nothing like an arms err.... lumens race to spark that spending urge. there will be always be someone with a brighter flashlight out there and it will be a never ending cycle of trying to have the brightest light. unfortunately our wallets takes the brunt of it. lucky those with deep pockets.

btt....if someone shone there "lesser" light on me i'd flash the ground before them with my light.exercising restraint while giving them a taste of what their up against. now if they do it again....Those Mortals Will Be Challenged!:devil:


----------



## Samy (Oct 5, 2011)

When a non flashaholic friend says to me "what!? another new light!?" I give it to them and say here have a look and inevitably like with my recently purchased Zebralight SC51 they look down the the bezel and turn it on max right in their eyes LOL "Wow! that's bright!" is all they can muster Lol!

Cheers


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 5, 2011)

I live in a very rural area, the sort of place you don't expect people to be out late at night, nothing but fields and farm buildings. Well a few months ago I was outside testing a spotlight i had modded at 3am, the spotlight had 5 minutes of runtime so I walked around in the dark to get to the places I could test it. I'd already used it to see one barn about 300 yards away and it was getting pretty dim, I walked to the next place to test it and turned it on pointing it at another barn also about 300 yards away and saw two eyes shining in the field across the road. Thought it was a cow at first, the light was getting dim now and I couldn't see the animal clearly but I could just make out that it had 2 legs, at this point the light was really dim so I switched it off and went back to the house. Apparently the owner of the field wasn't out that late so I must assume it was a trespaser up to no good, I've not seen anyone else since then, hopefully scared whoever it was off.

When I shined the light at him or her they just froze and stayed frozen untill I went away. they didn't have a torch on, guess they didn't want to be seen


----------



## Stress_Test (Oct 5, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> I don't think this would have ever happened had you not started this thread!
> :whoopin:
> 
> 
> ...



Similar thing happened to me and my brother a while back. We were out in the dark backyard at night (city neighborhood) and the dogs started barking at the fence. It looked like there was another dog there. We walked over to check it out, and as we got about 15 feet from the fence, a guy we hadn't seen suddenly lit us up with a bright light. We couldn't see him at all, and he didn't say a word at first, so it was a tense situation for a few moments. I had a light on me of course, but I didn't want to reach for anything at that moment unless I had to. Fortunately it just turned out to be some guy walking his dog. We talked with him a few minutes... he seemed a little on the eccentric side. 

He probably thought it was amusing to ambush us with his light.... what he didn't know is that my brother and I were both carrying .45s, and we came very close to drawing down on that idiot. 



Most people here probably know better, but I'll say it anyway: Use some common sense people! Shining a bright light in someone's face is an aggressive act, especially if you do it to them *on their own property!!*

(I was really pissed off about this incident for a while)


----------



## kerry460 (Oct 5, 2011)

G,,day pulled over to help with a broken down car,
dark wet night.
using an old magcharger with orange wand attatchment to direct traffic.
female cop pulls up and asks which help i wold like, push the car or take over directing traffic.
then with a laugh, says i will not ask where you got the wand from.
and helps push the car.

traffic gives you a loy of respect when the see an orange wand, instantly think you are a cop.
kerry


----------



## FRITZHID (Oct 5, 2011)

well, as a few of you have exp'd, i've had my share of run-ins with both police & mere "walmart DD special" torch holders. i live in an apt complex, i smoke, but always out doors. the cop's DO drive thru now and then, but had never (until this particular night) ever bothered me about sitting on my front porch steps, relaxing and having a adult beverage & smoking a cig.... now... IDK if i happend to fit a particular description this one night, but a patrol car cruz'd thru the lot slowly, and decided to use his meager 55w post lamp to investigate my 300# frame with no hair.... well... it happened to be in june, shortly after my wife bought me the stanley HID for a belated valentines day gift and as of then i had not the chance to really use it for any reason other then seeing/showing friends how bright a simple cheap light can get..... (you can see where this is heading) so.... in my already partly intoxicated state, and my desire to play with my newish toy.... i took it upon myself to light that squad car up like it was daytime... (he was only about 30' away).... needless to say, all i heard from the being behind the wheel was "Holy SH*T!!!" as he quickly determined that he was coming in a little inadaquit. he promptly jumped out of his cruiser and started asking me what the hell that was i pointed @ him (after turning his off ofcorse), i gave a little tutorial on HID, and the next thing i know, i'm getting calls about retrofitting the local PD w/HIDs. explained that for most of their purposes that HID would not be practical. a few did however upgrade to some HIDs & since most of them were using 6Dmags or 2w LEDs, after a short 4w LED demo, the local PD now has a wide variety of HID & LED lighting @ their disposal. (not to mention about every 2-3 months, i get a batch of calls wondering what the newest light tech is all about. (good to have those guys on MY side! atleast now they know to keep their lights outa my face, since they pay my way to the next new toy I want!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 6, 2011)

A post by kerry460, asking about a Magcharger upgrade, has been moved to create a new thread here.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 6, 2011)

My neighbor tried that on halloween night a few years back. He called out my name as I was handing out candy, he shone his feeble light into my eyes, maybe 100 feet away, I quickly drew my E2DL and returned the favor. He quickly put his hands over his eyes, I found it funny.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 7, 2011)

FRITZHID said:


> [...]



I like your story Fritz. I often head out in the dark with a full backpack and have to walk a muddy path between an unlit street and some (fenced) backyards to go in the woods for testing or beamshots. I feel like someday the police will see me going in or coming out of there and think I might be doing something illegal. I hope it goes more or less the same way as your story...


----------



## Chidwack (Oct 7, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> What if they have another light brighter than yours, how would you feel?



I guess I would be in the market for a brighter light.


----------



## Blueskies123 (Oct 7, 2011)

_


2)If pulling a flashlight out of your pocket gets you shot and killed by a cop while you are walking down a street then we have a serious problem on our hands and cops who are gonna be out of work and maybe in jail themselves for manslaughter. If this is the world we live in now and this is the norm then we have a serious problem here folks. do we live in a war zone in America now? I understand cops are on the edge while on duty and you never know but you can say that for the average citizen as well on most days. Still they took the job knowing and were supposedly trained not to yank their 9mm out everytime someone goes for a stick of gum in their pocket and start blasting away ._

You must not live in a big city. I live in Miami and pulling something out of your pocket and pointing at police officer is one way to improve the gene pool. One other question- I assume you have never worked as a police officer or been in the military.


----------



## Stress_Test (Oct 7, 2011)

+1 Blueskies123


I've read where cops say that they wish that highschools had a training class that taught teenagers how to interact with cops, ie, keep your hands in sight, no sudden moves and definitely don't point anything at them. 

That may sound unfair, and yes, you may be a nice, law-abiding citizen, but the cop doesn't know that. And the last citizen he had contact with may have been a psycho who tried to kill him, so keep that in mind. 

Be polite, and if you think you were treated badly, call the department afterwards and complain, don't fight it out with the cop on the street. That's a no-win situation right there!


----------



## Slasher42 (Oct 7, 2011)

+1 Blue Skies
+1 Stress Test
---
I am not an LEO or Military myself... but I work in Police Dispatch. Even before I started working there I knew it was a bad idea to do something foolish like suddenly grab for something in a pocket when interacting with an officer. Since working in Dispatch I can understand it even more, I think most people would be SHOCKED by the amount of craziness in their own "normal / safe" neighborhood if they could spend a week in the local Dispatch center and see the calls that come in. 

You should contact your local Police and ask if they have a Citizen PD Academy or an option to do a Ride-Along with Police, it could be a real eye opener(and a good way to show of your lights


----------



## Burgess (Oct 7, 2011)

Heck, just listen to a Scanner Radio !



_


----------



## Jash (Oct 8, 2011)

Time to bring this thread back on track. Yes this story is true. The head iT guy from the Mater Hospital in Brisbane was with me if you want to verify this story.

A couple of months ago when 'The Adjustment Bureau' was on at the movies, a mate of mine said 'Lets' go see this film it looks cool'. Not knowing it was a chick flick we all went, about six guys all sitting in a theatre full of couples....duh!

Anyway, after the film the five of us were giving the sixth a hard time about choosing a chick flick for us blokey, blokes to go watch. Typical men behaving badly stuff. So the usher comes in with his little light and shines it on us from about 15 metres away while the credits are rolling because of our noise, and lo and behold what's that in my hand, a Malkoff MD2. 

So the usher gets 260 lumens right in the eyes, takes two steps back and covers his sheepishly grinning face, clearly surprised and humbled. Laughter erupted from my friends and we eventually made our way out of the cinema to a go and do a REAL bloke thing, lie to our wives about how the movie was really good.

No police involved.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jash said:


> ... So the usher gets 260 lumens right in the eyes, takes two steps back and covers his sheepishly grinning face, clearly surprised and humbled. Laughter erupted...


Excellent story! :laughing:


----------



## Quest4fire (Oct 9, 2011)

> As I got within about 40 metres of this guy he shone his light at me and kept in on me which I thought was a bit rude as I'm just a guy walking his dog, so what to do? Well I lifted my modded maglite upon my shoulder, pointed it straight at him and hit the fire button at about 30 metres.
> 
> Lit him up like daylight and he nearly fell over. I gave him about a two second blast, switched it off and kept walking. I heard the faint sound of swearing but really, I don't care.
> 
> These mere mortals, will they ever learn...


 
Nothing wrong with teaching a little flashlight etiquette to the uninitiated! :whoopin:




> What if they have another light brighter than yours, how would you feel?



I would comment on the impressiveness of their light, introduce myself and ask them what their CPF handle is!  In all honesty, if not humility, if they have a brighter light and are able to carry it around with them, they *must* be a CPF member! An impromptu flashaholic get together would probably take place, the ghetto bird (police helicopter) would show up, defense 

department satellites would be re-tasked to investigate the sudden plumes of light, yada yada yada. You know, the usual stuff :naughty:


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 9, 2011)

JacobJones said:


> I live in a very rural area, the sort of place you don't expect people to be out late at night, nothing but fields and farm buildings. Well a few months ago I was outside testing a spotlight i had modded at 3am, the spotlight had 5 minutes of runtime so I walked around in the dark to get to the places I could test it. I'd already used it to see one barn about 300 yards away and it was getting pretty dim, I walked to the next place to test it and turned it on pointing it at another barn also about 300 yards away and saw two eyes shining in the field across the road. Thought it was a cow at first, the light was getting dim now and I couldn't see the animal clearly but I could just make out that it had 2 legs, at this point the light was really dim so I switched it off and went back to the house. Apparently the owner of the field wasn't out that late so I must assume it was a trespaser up to no good, I've not seen anyone else since then, hopefully scared whoever it was off.
> 
> When I shined the light at him or her they just froze and stayed frozen untill I went away. they didn't have a torch on, guess they didn't want to be seen



Two glowing eyes does not sound human. Two legs and two glowing eyes ? Run....


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 10, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> Two glowing eyes does not sound human. Two legs and two glowing eyes ? Run....



Ok, so now I must conclude that an alien was interfering with the farmers cows. It was probably attracted by the beams of light in the sky, I'm scared now, what if it's looking for me.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> Two glowing eyes does not sound human. Two legs and two glowing eyes ? Run....


Definitely a zombie.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 10, 2011)

damnit, i was doing so well. probably a year without a purchase. until this thread..
the fear of being outgunned.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 10, 2011)

Real sure mortals really care that your lights are that much brighter
Enjoy your lights without the need to be condescending to others

Can't blame a LEO for lighting you up for "minding your own business", he's just doing his job


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a pretty similar story, except I was packing a measly McGizmo LS27 Centauri, with the spot emitter pre-set to 1000mA. I actually aimed it at the guy's knees, but the corona is plenty bright on that light on the high setting. It only took a split second before his light pointed back down again.

When the cops light me up I just shield my eyes with my hand. It keeps me from going blind, makes it obvious I'm not carrying a weapon, and lets them see I'm in no position to charge them. It's never taken more than a 3 seconds or so before they point the light somewhere else.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 11, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> Two glowing eyes does not sound human. Two legs and two glowing eyes ? Run....



Kangaroo. No, wait, JacobJones is from England + in a field a night = must be an alien. 


I was out taking beamshots in the field last night and came across a few people on the path. Had my TK70 hanging from the shoulder and none of them had a flashlight to shine in my eyes so I could shoot back. :sigh: I was tempted to just light them up just for fun, but I live in a secure area and they probably would have thought I was up to no good the second they figured I'm not the police.


----------



## Jash (Oct 11, 2011)

GarageBoy said:


> Real sure mortals really care that your lights are that much brighter
> Enjoy your lights without the need to be condescending to others.



If people shine their lights at me I will play their game. Sometimes you're the windshield, sometimes you're the bug.

Better not tell you about some of the things I used to get up to as a teenager, you might spank me.


----------



## Kitchen Panda (Oct 11, 2011)

More along the lines of "don't flash the cops" - there I was Monday night, counting the leaves left in the trees with the new TK 70, when my wife says "Don' t point that thing at the sky!" And then in today's paper, I read that a fellow about my age was arrested for shining a bright white light at our city's new police helicopter. The newspaper article said that a light was seized, but didn't give any make or model number. My wife laughed when I told her this, saying he should have listened to *his* wife. I pointed out that perhaps he *had* listened to his wife. Maybe she was tired of him. 

Flash responsibly, I guess, is the lesson. C-GAOL has had more lasers pointed at it than the NCC 1701. 

Bill


----------

